# Drum Table



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

My wife wanted a drum table which I thought...no problem, I'll just head off to a furniture store for a gander. Many stores later na da drum table. Soooo, had to do it the hard way. Off to the kitchen table, sketch up what I remembered about these tables from the past. A fair amount of router table work with 8 rail & stile flat panels, base molding, octagon sub top molding & final top edge molding. Door hardware from Lee Valley. Thanks for looking.

Lee


----------



## KENNETH KIDWELL (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice job lee that a realy great looking table.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Now that is a sweet lookin table. Great job well done!!


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Oh wow, that looks really good lee. Nice job.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Beautiful job Lee


----------



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

That is a beauty!!!! I really enjoy the roundness of it. You do not see much like that in a furniture store these days.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow Lee. You really must have a outstanding wife. A round table and a spinning wheel. She is really lucky to have such a great woodworker like you. Kudos all the way around.


----------



## aztd (Jul 22, 2006)

wow, wish I had the skill to do that


----------

